# Extension to temp res permit



## delboy80 (May 6, 2013)

In July 2012 I applied at Home Affairs, Pretoria for an extension to my Temporary Residence permit which expired in August 2011 - I received an acknowledgment and was advised to contact them if I had not heard anything within 30 days - they may as well have said 30 months - I am constantly in touch with them by phone and email (to which I get no reply) and all I am told is ring back in 2 weeks - has anyone else had this same problem and also any suggestions - at present I have a 4 page précis setting all my conversations with HA


----------



## delboy80 (May 6, 2013)

Sorry - permit expired in August 2012


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

delboy80 said:


> In July 2012 I applied at Home Affairs, Pretoria for an extension to my Temporary Residence permit which expired in August 2011 - I received an acknowledgment and was advised to contact them if I had not heard anything within 30 days - they may as well have said 30 months - I am constantly in touch with them by phone and email (to which I get no reply) and all I am told is ring back in 2 weeks - has anyone else had this same problem and also any suggestions - at present I have a 4 page précis setting all my conversations with HA


Hi there, this is unfortunately the experience most people have with HA. The Help Line that you call for updates is a service contracted out by HA. They do not really have any information apart from what their computer screen states and invariably when one calls their 'systems are down' and they cannot give you an update and ask you to leave your number for them to call back which they usually never do. 

I have been in the same situation as you when I was waiting for my new TR, it took 10 months for me to get the permit and this included HA losing my application three times (and I had to attend HA to resubmit my papers all three times). In the end I gave up trying to resolve this myself and I contacted the Presidential Hotline to lodge a complaint against HA. I actually did not expect much from this but to my surprise, although I think it took another two months, they managed to force HA to issue my TR. 

As you applied in July 2012, its been way too long for them to not have granted your TR. I would suggest that you either try what I did and lodge a complaint, just to force them to do something. Otherwise, if I were in your shoes I would get a lawyer involved because although waiting for 1-2 years for a PR is the norm, over 10 months for a TR extensions is not normal.

Maybe Legal Man on this forum can assist you.

Hope it gets resolved for you.

Saartjie


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Saartjie is totally right in her answer, you've waited too long for something not to have happened. I am almost 100% certain they have definitely lost your application. Perhaps ask to escalate your query? Do you have a copy of your application?

The best option for you now is to reapply.


----------



## delboy80 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the comments - I have already resubmitted once - they admit that they have the documentation and it is being processed - I have spoken and sent a email attaching a 4 page précis of the Saga to the Presidential hotline and also an email with attachments to the Home Affairs Director General - I wish to go to UK for a couple of months in August - any suggestions re customs check


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Im not 100% certain but I don't see why you couldn't withdraw your application here and then apply in the UK. Is your passport still valid?


----------



## OliviaLemmer (Jan 23, 2013)

I am in the same position with applying here in East London it take so long. I have applied twice for an renewal on my TR and both those time took ages to come back as been approved. This time however it seems to be taking much longer as I have renewed my visa with an extension for a work permit as well. trying to phone them i never get any answer or get the phone put down on me, so I do know your frustration. I hopeb you manage to get an answer soon


----------

